# Ever heard of Tigerstripe Blood?



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Met someone with a dog that was supposedly Wallis Tigerstripe blood. Idk if this guy meant Wallace, or what... The dog is white with brindle patches, the brindling being the style that is refered to as "tigerstripe" a fawn with black streaks... But her owner said he was told Wallis Tigerstripe was her bloodline... 

Any ideas? I have a feeling its BYBBS .... but just asking.

She kinda has a bully look to her.. I see if I can get a picture of her.. She lives down the street from me.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no help , I dont know apbt lines. But maybe someone advertised the dog as a tiger stripe { breeders like to make up names for colors and patterns lol} and maybe she took the bloodline wallis and combined it with the tigerstripe pattern she was told he was lol. Dont know but that is my guess.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Wallace .. had TRUE ofrn dogs. Wallace's Searcy Jeff, Wallace's Red Squaw, Wallace's Spider, Etc Etc. There is a dog owned by Wallace and Laffitte that was sired by Golden Tiger, but all that got mixed in with Carver then washed out completely to a washout bred A/A, nothing with wallace or wallace dogs comes back into that. I do know of Tiger Buck who is prominent in Oklahoma..

many people call the black stripes on fawn tiger striped, especially if you can count the brindle marks. Its just black and buckskin brindled or black and fawn buckskin brindled. Spotted brindle marks isn't uncommon either.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

She looks apbt-ish but she is bully sized... Thanx for the info.. without a ped, its all guess, I was just wondering if she was given an actual fake bloodline, or an imaginary one.

She almost looks like working strain of the ambulldog..

Her chest is more in proprotion to her body, but i was squatted down and she was like leaning over me.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

im not sure about bloddlines at all but i know shes a very cute and happy looking bulldog. love that bully smile


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea, I like her alot. Her owner has been talking about getting rid of her. I am trying to talk them out of it. She's an awesome dog who listens so good. Her recall is unbelievable. I ='m afraid if they go through with their decision I'll end up with her.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

She looks like a great lil bulldog to me; to get back on that strain I did find some stuff that went back to wallace on top and a dog by the name of white tiger on the bottom out of Dragonhart stuff. You just never know without seeing the pedigree people make up their own stuff and the uninformed masses take it and fly. She does almost look like some Scott type Am bulldog but shes too short for most of that stuff is BIG. 

Great dog! Best of wishes!!


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea I figure she about 50-55lbs. Nice looking hound for sure. Who knows she could be something great with a lost ped, or she have just gotten lucky and turned out goodlucking despite poor breeding.


----------

